# Gucci...who makes them?



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

I recently purchased a Gucci Automatic. I know, I know a designer watch, but the money was right and the time keeping and fit and finish are surprisingly good. I know these as well as Tiffany and Co are contract watches, but who makes them? Any members know? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe by the Sowind Group, who produces Girard-Perregaux and Jean Richard watches. They're all part of PPR.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Fossil 

Sent from Nokia 925 using Tapatalk


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hahaha. That's a good one. Do they make Invicta too? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, at least this Gucci Diver is made by GP.

Girard-Perregaux For Gucci: Dive XL Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Good info. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Little elves wearing graphic tee's and gold sunglasses….. b-)

That diver looks very GP, especially the date window, I like it……. but its still no Seahawk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry but the brand name turns me off, it's not about quality but I simply like manufacturers who dedicate their work for watches, not for fashion stuffs.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

lvt said:


> Sorry but the brand name turns me off, it's not about quality but I simply like manufacturers who dedicate their work for watches, not for fashion stuffs.


Tbf that's not what OP was asking, and also OP basically made a reference to that anyway. :-!


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Who cares of it's a Gucci? If you like it and the price was right than who am I to judge? Congrats! 

Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

|> Nice well made watches, liked selling them.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Gucci watches are manufactured in Cortaillod, Switzerland by Gucci Group Watches, according to their corporate website. Gucci Group was owned by Paris-based PPR along with other luxury retailers including Yves Saint-Laurent, Balenciaga and Alexander McQueen. It is now owned by Kering owning GP as well.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

brrrdn said:


> Maybe by the Sowind Group, who produces Girard-Perregaux and Jean Richard watches. They're all part of PPR.


PPR is now Kering.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

ten13th said:


> Fossil
> 
> Sent from Nokia 925 using Tapatalk


Wrong, not mentioned on Fossil Group web site, belongs to Kering, formerly known as PPR.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Wrong, not mentioned on Fossil Group web site, belongs to Kering, formerly known as PPR.


Yeah. I was wrong. Fossil makes watches for some other fashion brands - Investor Relations | Fossil Group


----------

